# si lamentò solo la folla e il dissennato popolino



## elenasusu

Ciao ragazzi!
Né di tale calamità, comune a tutti, come credono, si lamentò solo la folla e il dissennato popolino; questo stato d'animo suscitò le lamentele anche di personaggi famosi.

Secondo me, il soggetto di questa frase dovrebbe essere la folla e il dissennato popolino, il verbo è si lamentò. Visto che il soggetto sia plurale, per non si usa si lamentarono?
                             grazie! un caro saluto da Suna


----------



## RyanLnx

La folla è singolare.
Dissenato popolino pure.
Quindi verbo al singolare.


----------



## aefrizzo

RyanLnx said:


> La folla è singolare.
> Dissenato popolino pure.
> Quindi verbo al singolare.


Ciao, Ryan. Questa regola non mi sembra regolare  .
L'osservazione di Suna non è fuori luogo, a meno che non si tratti di un testo letterario non recente.
 " la folla *o* il dissennato popolino," : così andrebbe meglio?
P.S.Nel thread successivo, Suna ribadisce il testo per esteso:   "e", non "o".


----------



## RyanLnx

Hai ragione, prima ho scritto una ca....ta, non ho scusanti, e non cancellerò il mio precedente post.
Qui ritengo sia per una questione posizionale:
La folla e il dissennato popolino si lamentarono. Ok
Si lamentò solo la folla e il dissenato popolino. Ok


----------



## Ps_CarpeDiem

Ciao

L'osservazione di elenasusu è molto interessante e secondo il mio modesto parere o si tratta di un errore (e quindi è giusta la versione "si lamentarono") oppure per l'autore "il popolino" e "la folla" rappresentano UNA sola entità da differenziare dai "personaggi famosi", magari chissà per enfatizzare la differenza tra questi 2 blocchi. Ma questa è solo una mia interpretazione artistico-letteraria.


----------



## Youngfun

Pure per me si tratta di un errore.

Provate a sostituire il soggetto con qualcos'altro.
"Si lamentò Marco e Luisa."

Ancora vi suona bene?

Il numero (singolare/plurale) dipende dall'analisi grammaticale, non dal significato logico.
Altrimenti dovremmo dire:
*La gente vanno al mare. 
*Silvio e il Cavaliere è la stessa persona.


----------



## longplay

Scusate, ma ho l' impressione che si tratti di una costruzione impersonale: è il "si" a reggere il verbo. Mi sembra che sia una forma ammessa (a me non suona
male). Ovviamente,  con persone (Marco e Luisa) la cosa è diversa: passiamo da 'impersonale' a forma riflessiva, mi sembra. "La gente" è collettivo, quindi
"vanno" non va bene. Dite la vostra... Ciao, Young


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Suna. Con più soggetti singolari posposti al verbo la regola grammaticale prescrive l'accordo al plulare. Però... vedi discussione 'Vi è/sono uno o più' e rimando alle faq dell'AdC (CLIC), nello specifico al paragrafo su 'Per il caso di mancato accordo tra verbo singolare e più soggetti singolari posposti al verbo'.

PS: aefrizzo, dimenticavo, come già detto in altre discussioni, si tratta di Seneca. QUI la traduzione completa.


----------



## Ps_CarpeDiem

Youngfun said:


> Pure per me si tratta di un errore.
> 
> Provate a sostituire il soggetto con qualcos'altro.
> "Si lamentò Marco e Luisa."
> 
> Ancora vi suona bene?
> 
> Il numero (singolare/plurale) dipende dall'analisi grammaticale, non dal significato logico.
> Altrimenti dovremmo dire:
> *La gente vanno al mare.
> *Silvio e il Cavaliere è la stessa persona.




Youngfun, quello che dici ha un senso logico perfetto ma la mia interpretazione è artistico/letteraria perché da quanto posso capire questa parte di testo è stata estratta direttamente da un testo artistico/letterario. Se dovessimo "correggere" le opere letterarie del passato servendoci delle regole grammaticali di oggi...mmm ...sarebbe un disastro...anche se alla fine il disastro vero sarebbe il sol pensiero di poter/voler correggere un'opera artistica.

Comunque da quello che mi hanno insegnato a me, il tuo ragionare così profondo sui meccanismi di una lingua è indice di una forte crescita linguistica, quindi complimenti


----------



## aefrizzo

Necsus said:


> PS: aefrizzo, dimenticavo, come già detto in altre discussioni, si tratta di Seneca. QUI la traduzione completa.


Ciao* Necsus*.Seguendo la tua traccia, è assodato che si tratta di Seneca (latino del I secolo d.C), nella traduzione italiana di Chiesi del 2003. Ma Chiesi è fedele quando traduce "ingemuit", 3° persona *singolare* del perfetto indicativo di "ingemo".
A questo punto possiamo solo mettere in discussione il latino di Seneca, oppure l'eccessiva fedeltà del traduttore.
Suona male anche al mio orecchio, ma alla fine un po' di "pietà per i giusti" non guasta.
P.S. Benvenuti, Latinisti. Io non lo sono, è tutta farina del web.


----------



## ohbice

elenasusu said:


> Visto che il soggetto *é *plurale, per*ché* non si usa _si lamentarono_?



Bravo (o brava), la tua osservazione è corretta.


----------



## Necsus

oh said:


> elenasusu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visto che il soggetto *è *plurale, perché non si usa _si lamentarono_?
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo (o brava), la tua osservazione è corretta.
Click to expand...

Ora lo è anche l'accento.


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> ... Provate a sostituire il soggetto con qualcos'altro.
> "Si lamentò Marco e Luisa." Ancora vi suona bene?



No, ma se diciamo "Si lamentò solo Marco e Luisa", non vi sembra il singolare un po' più accettabile ? 
(non è un'opinione, ma piuttosto una domanda ...)


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> No, ma se diciamo "Si lamentò solo Marco e Luisa", non vi sembra il singolare un po' più accettabile?



 No.


----------



## Youngfun

longplay said:


> Scusate, ma ho l' impressione che si tratti di una costruzione impersonale: è il "si" a reggere il verbo. Mi sembra che sia una forma ammessa (a me non suona
> male). Ovviamente,  con persone (Marco e Luisa) la cosa è diversa: passiamo da 'impersonale' a forma riflessiva, mi sembra. "La gente" è collettivo, quindi
> "vanno" non va bene. Dite la vostra... Ciao, Young


Ciao longplay! Ho l'impressione che ti stai confondendo. Secondo me il verbo in questa frase non è né impersonale né riflessivo, ma pronominale. 
Il fatto che ci sia il soggetto esclude che sia impersonale... solo che in questo caso il soggetto viene dopo il verbo.



Ps_CarpeDiem said:


> Youngfun, quello che dici ha un senso logico perfetto ma la mia interpretazione è artistico/letteraria perché da quanto posso capire questa parte di testo è stata estratta direttamente da un testo artistico/letterario. Se dovessimo "correggere" le opere letterarie del passato servendoci delle regole grammaticali di oggi...mmm ...sarebbe un disastro...anche se alla fine il disastro vero sarebbe il sol pensiero di poter/voler correggere un'opera artistica.
> 
> Comunque da quello che mi hanno insegnato a me, il tuo ragionare così profondo sui meccanismi di una lingua è indice di una forte crescita linguistica, quindi complimenti


Grazie per i complimenti. Per il resto concordo con te. 
Come fanno notare, la traduzione è stata fatta pochi anni fa, non secoli fa, quindi può essere che il traduttore abbia voluto usare intenzionalmente un linguaggio arcaicizzante?



aefrizzo said:


> Ciao* Necsus*.Seguendo la tua traccia, è assodato che si tratta di Seneca (latino del I secolo d.C), nella traduzione italiana di Chiesi del 2003. Ma Chiesi è fedele quando traduce "ingemuit", 3° persona *singolare* del perfetto indicativo di "ingemo".
> A questo punto possiamo solo mettere in discussione il latino di Seneca, oppure l'eccessiva fedeltà del traduttore.
> Suona male anche al mio orecchio, ma alla fine un po' di "pietà per i giusti" non guasta.
> P.S. Benvenuti, Latinisti. Io non lo sono, è tutta farina del web.


Probabilmente. Più giù ci sono altre frasi con costruzione _strana_: 
-alcuni tortura la smania della guerra
-vi sono altri che logora l’ingrato servilismo dei potenti in una volontaria schiavitù



Necsus said:


> Ciao, Suna. Con più soggetti singolari posposti al verbo la regola grammaticale prescrive l'accordo al plulare. Però... vedi discussione 'Vi è/sono uno o più' e rimando alle faq dell'AdC (CLIC), nello specifico al paragrafo su 'Per il caso di mancato accordo tra verbo singolare e più soggetti singolari posposti al verbo'.
> 
> PS: aefrizzo, dimenticavo, come già detto in altre discussioni, si tratta di Seneca. QUI la traduzione completa.


Ciao Necsus!
Grazie per i link. Però mi domanda come mai la frase in questione sia "più digeribile" rispetto a "si lamentò Marco e Luisa"...


----------



## longplay

Young, ammetto la confusione ! La forma per me è accettabile (quella del post 1). Per l' altra questione, io ho provato a pensare "si lamentò marco 'assieme' a
Luisa": regge? Forse, ma ad altro non arrivo.

PS "Si stava camminando, io, Marco e Luisa" (un uso troppo toscano del "si"?).
La smania della guerra tortura alcuni (altri no). (L' altra è più difficile: "logora in"= trasforma?)


----------



## Necsus

Youngfun said:


> Ciao Necsus!
> Grazie per i link. Però mi domand*o *come mai la frase in questione sia "più digeribile" rispetto a "si lamentò Marco e Luisa"...


Secondo me non lo è. Però se dovessi cercare una spiegazione al fatto che lo può sembrare, ipotizzerei che in questo abbia un ruolo la presenza del _solo_, come diceva Francis. Ritengo che "si lamentò (solo) Marco e Luisa" (o la folla e il popolino) venga letto istintivamente come se si sottintendesse una virgola o un punto dopo il primo soggetto, che porterebbe all'aggiunta del secondo ("si lamentò solo Marco*,* e Luisa"), e facendo precedere il primo soggetto da _solo _si accentua questa lettura, rendendola più verosimile. Ma è solo una congettura.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Necsus. 

Era esattamente questa la mia sensazione. Cioè quando uno legge la frase dall'inizio, parola dopo parola, senza sapere cosa segue, allora il singolare sembra ok (fino a un certo punto). La differenza tra la frase originale e l'esempio con Marco e Luisa è che la frase in questione è più complessa e quindi meno "trasparente" a prima vista/lettura. Sarà forse questo il motivo perché pare "più digeribile" rispetto a "si lamentò (solo) Marco e Luisa"...

(anche questa è solo una congettura )


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao Youngfun.
...frasi con costruzione _strana_: 
-alcuni tortura la smania della guerra = la smania tortura alcuni
-vi sono altri che logora l’ingrato servilismo dei potenti in una volontaria schiavitù = l'ingrato servilismo logora altri (che)
In realtà la concordanza di numero è perfetta.
La costruzione suona strana (e probabilmente vuole essere spiazzante) per la dislocazione tra soggetto, predicato e complemento. Tipica del linguaggio aulico o poetico, ma anche del dialetto o del colloquiale quando con pause e/o tono si vuole sottolineare un dettaglio (alcuni...; altri...). Pensa  anche a " Montalbano sono".
Ma a giudicare dal tempo che dedichi alla linguistica, forse Montalbano non è un esempio opportuno.


----------



## Necsus

aefrizzo said:


> -vi sono altri che logora l’ingrato servilismo dei potenti in una volontaria schiavitù = l'ingrato servilismo logora altri (che)


Be', in effetti in questa seconda frase c'è anche l'anacoluto che contribuisce a renderla meno 'logica', per mantenere il soggetto grammaticale dovrebbe essere volta al passivo: "vi sono altri (che vengono) logorati in una volontaria schiavitù dall'ingrato servilismo dei potenti".


----------



## GGa

> ...frasi con costruzione _strana_:
> -alcuni tortura la smania della guerra
> -vi sono altri che logora l’ingrato servilismo dei potenti in una volontaria schiavitù


Questa sintassi è normale e corretta in latino.
In italiano è corretta, ma poco usata (perché dà facilmente luogo a confusione). Però la tendenza ad anticipare il complemento oggetto è rimasta e tuttora si usano, colloquialmente, le forme (sbagliate):
"Alcuni *li* tortura la smania", e "altri *li* logora il servilismo".


----------



## Necsus

GGa said:


> tuttora si usano, colloquialmente, le forme (sbagliate): "Alcuni *li* tortura la smania", e "altri *li* logora il servilismo".


Ciao, GGa. Scusa, 'sbagliate' in base a cosa? Ai dettami della grammatica normativa? Non mi risulta che siano più ritenute tali, ammesso che lo siano mai effettivamente state. Estraggo brevemente dalla Treccani: "Oggi, in seguito a ricerche condotte su _corpora_ testuali sempre più vasti, e grazie a valutazioni di tipo pragmatico e relative alla progressione dell’informazione nell’enunciato, si riscontra e accetta l’uso della dislocazione non solo in tutti i registri del parlato, ma anche in alcune varietà scritte: dal giornalismo alla prosa letteraria alla poesia".


----------



## Youngfun

Anch'io la penso come Necsus.
Secondo me quelle frasi con ordine [oggetto]+verbo+soggetto suonano strane...

Meno male che "lamentarsi" è un verbo intransitivo, per cui è chiaro che il soggetto sia "la folla e il dissennato popolino".
Ma ho avuto un momento di confusione per le altre due frasi con verbi transitivi.
Influenzato dalla frase di questa discussione e dalla sintassi OVS di quelle due frasi, le avevo interpretate come "alcuni tortunano la smania" e "altri logorano il servilismo" pensando addirittura alla mancata concordanza di numero tra soggetto e verbo.
Poi rileggendo ho capito il significato, cioè che l'autore aveva messo prima l'oggetto, poi il verbo e poi il soggetto... ma l'italiano non ha il nominativo e l'accusativo... non è mica latino o esperanto che puoi formulare le frasi nell'ordine che ti pare! Per questo ho trovato strane quelle frasi.
Infatti secondo me sarebbe stato meglio volgerli al passivo o con la dislocazione, come dice Necsus.
Se non sbaglio, la dislocazione è considerata parte dell'_italiano neo-standard_.


----------



## GGa

Necsus said:


> Ciao, GGa. Scusa, 'sbagliate' in base a cosa?


In base alla grammatica che ci hanno insegnato a scuola.
E, tra parentesi, anche al modo in cui ho sempre sentito parlare a casa e alla mia logica (ma sono questioni personali...).
Lo so, più passa il tempo e più quelle frasi vengono accettate... forse fra qualche decennio saranno anche "corrette".
Ciao ;-)


----------



## Necsus

Per quanto ne so in base alla grammatica non sono _sbagliate_, fino ad ora sono state semplicemente ritenute di pertinenza del registro colloquiale, e se con 'accettate' intendi che il loro uso è sempre più riconosciuto valido anche nello scritto posso essere d'accordo, ma la lingua non è costituita solo dalla forma scritta. E poi forse non ci rendiamo conto di quanto sia effettivamente diffuso il loro utilizzo, anche nelle nostre case. Prendo in prestito l'esempio della grammatica di Dardano e Trifone per evidenziarlo: 
_«Giorgio ha comprato un paio di scarpe e un vestito; ha acquistato il vestito in un negozio del centro_. Se voglio sottolineare chiaramente che il tema della seconda proposizione, nonostante il ruolo sintattico [oggetto in posizione postverbale], rimane _il vestito_, ho a disposizione due possibilità: posso volgere la proposizione al passivo [...]: _Giorgio ha comprato un paio di scarpe e un vestito; il vestito è stato acquistato in un negozio del centro;_ oppure, con un modo espressivo più spigliato, posso anticipare in inizio di frase il complemento oggetto, che viene poi ripreso mediante un pronome atono (_lo_): _Giorgio ha comprato un paio di scarpe e un vestito; il vestito l'ha acquistato in un negozio del centro_».
Quanti parlando (magari con i familiari) ricorrebbero alla prima soluzione? La funzione della dislocazione a sinistra con la ripresa del clitico è evidente, serve a sottolineare un elemento diverso dal soggetto, ma a mio avviso spesso sottolinea anche la partecipazione attiva del soggetto all'azione, come per esempio nella frase proposta, dove il passivo della prima soluzione dà quasi la sensazione che non sia stato Giorgio a comprare anche il vestito.


----------



## Youngfun

_«Giorgio ha comprato un paio di scarpe e un vestito; quest'ultimo in un negozio del centro_».

Ma non parlarei mai così!


----------



## Necsus

Appunto. Non a caso si ricorre al cambio di costruzione.


----------

